# Steam: Herbst Sale gestartet - Angebote bis zum 1. Dezember



## System (25. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Herbst Sale gestartet - Angebote bis zum 1. Dezember* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Herbst Sale gestartet - Angebote bis zum 1. Dezember


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. November 2015)

Bisher nur Elite Dangerous interessant. Hat das schon jemand und lohnt es sich ? 
Project Cars ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch bissle zu teuer. Wenns unter 20 € rutscht werd Ich eventuell schwach. 
Wenn Ich das aber richtig verstanden haben gibt es keine neuen Deals täglich ?


----------



## DerBloP (25. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Bisher nur Elite Dangerous interessant. Hat das schon jemand und lohnt es sich ?
> Project Cars ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch bissle zu teuer. Wenns unter 20 € rutscht werd Ich eventuell schwach.
> Wenn Ich das aber richtig verstanden haben gibt es keine neuen Deals täglich ?


Jo Elite Dangerous ist für ~12 Euro wirklich interessant. Nur zu doof das sie das Horizon "update/DLC" nicht ohne das Hauptspiel für sagen wir mal ~35 EUro verkaufen. Sonst hätte ich jetzt auch zugeschlagen und wenns mir gut gefallen würde Horizon später gekauft. Aber so ist es irgendwie doof, jetzt nen zwölfer bezahlen und später nochmal 50 Euro...
Ne da kauf ich mir doch lieber beides direkt.

Zu Project Cars, hatte ja gebacked aber "nur nen 10er" und es hatte mir NICHT so gut gefallen dass ich über 20Euro bezahlen möchte. Nun warte ich schon ne halbe Ewigkeit, dass es endlich mal unter 20 Euronen fällt...naja evtl im Winter Sale...


----------



## Cityboy (25. November 2015)

Ui, .. mist muss bis Montag auf meinen Gehalt warten... das wird knap, denn es gibt da so einiges für mich zum Liebäugeln... schon allein Evil Within für 8,70 Euro, Mad Max 24 Euro, Civ BE 18 Euro, Lords of the Fallen für 12,50 Euro, Wolfenstein NO für 7,50 Euro, Elite Dangerous 12,50 Euro.... und und und.. dabei wären das nur die bei Steam,... Blizzards BFday ist auch noch interesant für mich wegen Starcraft 2 HotS Addon ... seufz.


----------



## Wamboland (26. November 2015)

Mad Max gibt es bei den meisten Keystores seit Release für 14-17€

Schade das Life is Strange nur 33% hat und nur die erste Episode 50%. Muss ich hoffe das es das dann im Xmas Sale mit 50% off gibt.


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Bisher nur Elite Dangerous interessant. Hat das schon jemand und lohnt es sich ?
> Project Cars ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch bissle zu teuer. Wenns unter 20 € rutscht werd Ich eventuell schwach.
> Wenn Ich das aber richtig verstanden haben gibt es keine neuen Deals täglich ?



Na Elite lohnt sich denke ich schon, ich werds mir wohl auch holen, könnte Lustig werden wenn ich sehe wer das alles bei mir schon hat


----------



## AC3 (26. November 2015)

paar gute und neue titel dabei.

GTA V um 35€ - sehr gut.
liegt aktuell bei über 3 mio verkäufen. nach dem sale dürften es so 4 mio sein.
somit hat sich GTA V seit release (april) schon öfter verkauft als alle anderen GTA, bezogen auf die zeitspanne.
ein extrem gut optimiertes PC spiel wit GTA V lohnt sich also.


*STEAM*
*Active users (2 weeks):* 28,323,661
*Active users (total):* 141,945,078
*Total games owned:* 1,561,322,123
*Games in the database:* 7,427

*Average games per user:* 11



> Mad Max gibt es bei den meisten Keystores seit Release für 14-17€



das ist richtig, aber doch kein kritikpunkt?
man findet immer irgendwas, irgendwo, günstiger.


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. November 2015)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ui, .. mist muss bis Montag auf meinen Gehalt warten... das wird knap, denn es gibt da so einiges für mich zum Liebäugeln... schon allein Evil Within für 8,70 Euro, Mad Max 24 Euro, Civ BE 18 Euro, Lords of the Fallen für 12,50 Euro, Wolfenstein NO für 7,50 Euro, Elite Dangerous 12,50 Euro.... und und und.. dabei wären das nur die bei Steam,... Blizzards BFday ist auch noch interesant für mich wegen Starcraft 2 HotS Addon ... seufz.


Der Steam Sale läuft doch bis Dienstag 19 Uhr. Sollte für dich locker machbar sein.Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum man solche Sales meistens am Monatsende machen muss.Die meisten bekommen Ihr Gehalt doch am Monatsanfang. Da wäre es doch deutlich lukrativer wenn sowas am Monatsanfang gestartet wird.
Den Blizzard Sale hab Ich auch gelesen nur leider kein Rabatt auf Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls. Das wäre das einzige was mich im Blizzard Shop derzeit interessieren würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2015)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ui, .. mist muss bis Montag auf meinen Gehalt warten... das wird knap, denn es gibt da so einiges für mich zum Liebäugeln... schon allein Evil Within für 8,70 Euro, Mad Max 24 Euro, Civ BE 18 Euro, Lords of the Fallen für 12,50 Euro, Wolfenstein NO für 7,50 Euro, Elite Dangerous 12,50 Euro.... und und und.. dabei wären das nur die bei Steam,... Blizzards BFday ist auch noch interesant für mich wegen Starcraft 2 HotS Addon ... seufz.


Nimm einen Kredit auf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2015)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ui, .. mist muss bis Montag auf meinen Gehalt  warten... das wird knap, denn es gibt da so einiges für mich zum  Liebäugeln... schon allein Evil Within für 8,70 Euro, *Mad Max 24 Euro*,  Civ BE 18 Euro, Lords of the Fallen für 12,50 Euro, Wolfenstein NO für  7,50 Euro, Elite Dangerous 12,50 Euro.... und und und.. dabei wären das  nur die bei Steam,... Blizzards BFday ist auch noch interesant für mich  wegen Starcraft 2 HotS Addon ... seufz.



Das gibt es bei Bundlestars für 17,49€: https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max 
Nur zur Info.  



Wamboland schrieb:


> Mad Max gibt es bei den meisten Keystores seit Release für 14-17€
> 
> Schade das* Life is Strange *nur 33% hat und nur die erste Episode 50%. Muss ich hoffe das es das dann im Xmas Sale mit 50% off gibt.



Bist du ein Fan von Ladenversionen? Falls ja, würde ich raten zu warten. Im Januar kommt von dem Spiel eine Boxversion mit Artbook und Soundtrack dabei für 20 Euro.
Ich hab's deswegen schon bereut, dass ich es mir auf Steam mal gekauft hatte  Viell. hol ich mir die Box sogar noch zusätzlich.



Enisra schrieb:


> Na Elite lohnt sich denke ich schon, ich werds mir  wohl auch holen, könnte Lustig werden wenn ich sehe wer das alles bei  mir schon hat



Das ist ein reines MP-Spiel, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum man solche Sales meistens am Monatsende machen muss.



weil thanksgiving/black friday.


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das gibt es bei Bundlestars für 17,49€: https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max
> Nur zur Info.
> 
> 
> ...



Das gibt es bei Kinguin schon seit Release für unter 15€ inklusive Ripper DLC. 
Mad Max + The Ripper DLC Steam CD Key - Mad Max

Gut zu wissen das mit Life is Strange. Dann warte Ich lieber noch.



Bonkic schrieb:


> weil thanksgiving/black friday.



Ist nicht nur auf diesen Sale bezogen sondern generell auf Steam Sales die oft am Monatsende sind. Allerdings gibts ja auch Keyshops die eigentlich jeden Tag irgendeinen Sale haben.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (26. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist ein reines MP-Spiel, oder?



So wie ich es verstanden habe, kann man Elite Dangerous auch im Solo-Modus spielen. Man wird dann in der jeweiligen Instanz nicht mehr mit anderen Spielern verbunden und hat es nur mit NPCs zu tun. Es gibt wohl aber noch einen privaten Modus für dich und deine Freunde. Diesen Modus werde ich bestimmt vorziehen. Klingt jedenfalls alles sehr interessant. Für 12,37 € habe ich auch zugeschlagen.


----------



## McDrake (26. November 2015)

Es ist online recht amüsant bei Raumstationen die Landeversuche andere Spieler zu beobachten. War zumindest zu Beginn der Fall. Inzwischen werdens die meisten im Griff haben

[emoji1]


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Das gibt es bei Kinguin schon seit Release für unter 15€ inklusive Ripper DLC.
> Mad Max + The Ripper DLC Steam CD Key - Mad Max
> 
> Gut zu wissen das mit Life is Strange. Dann warte Ich lieber noch.
> ...


Die da wären? Der Holiday und Halloween Sale ergeben sich aufgrund der zu Grunde liegenden Feiertage zwangsweise am Monatsende. Der Sommersale variiert und war dieses Jahr Mitte Juni. Welche Sales sollen das dann also noch so sein?


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. November 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die da wären? Der Holiday und Halloween Sale ergeben sich aufgrund der zu Grunde liegenden Feiertage zwangsweise am Monatsende. Der Sommersale variiert und war dieses Jahr Mitte Juni. Welche Sales sollen das dann also noch so sein?


Es gibt eigentlich keinen Sale bei Steam der zum Monatsanfang startet. So wars gemeint. 

Mal ne andere Frage: Gibts auf Steam Strategiespiele die man mit Command and Conquer vergleichen kann die empfehlenswert wären ? Ich weiß das ist n ziemlich totes Genre. Aber vielleicht gibts ja Geheimtipps die günstig zu haben sind derzeit. Ich hätt echt mal wieder Bock auf diese Art Strategiespiel.


----------



## Cityboy (26. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Der Steam Sale läuft doch bis Dienstag 19 Uhr.


Danke für die Info, hab mich um einen Tag verrechnet.


----------



## Cityboy (26. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nimm einen Kredit auf.


Hehe, Danke für den Hinweis.  Wird aber wohl reichen für den Einkaufsbummel


----------



## Atuan (26. November 2015)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Hehe, Danke für den Hinweis.  Wird aber wohl reichen für den Einkaufsbummel


Alternativ kannst du auch einfach den Winter-Sale abwarten. Startet kurz nach dem Herbstsale und hat eigentlich immer die identischen Angebote


----------



## Batze (26. November 2015)

Wer gerne mit dicken Brummis fährt sollte mal ein Auge auf Euro Truck Simulator 2 werfen. Kann man nur empfehlen.

Hauptspiel = 3,99€
Komplett mit den beiden Erweiterungen Go East und Scandinavia = 9,17€
Wem nur noch Scandinavia fehlt = 8,99€


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2015)

Es gibt übrigens keine neuen Deals es werden nur täglich andere Angebote auf die Hauptseite gebracht


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2015)

Toll, dass man in der Schweiz so einiges nicht kaufen kann wegen der Umstellung auf Schweizer Franken.
Macht aber nichts, meine Pile of Shame ist ohnehin zu gross.


----------



## WeeFilly (26. November 2015)

Nochmal zu Elite: Dangerous:

Ja, man kann solo (mit Bots) spielen, allerdings mus man auch dafür immer online sein. Dann kann man ein Spiel mit Freunden spielen, was mittlerweile deutlich komfortabler ausfällt als noch zu Beginn (es gibt jetzt Markierungen, eine eigene Anzeige für das Schiff des Freundes und einen komfortablen Chat). Oder halt ganz online mit vielen anderen (nervigen!  ) Spielern.

Grundsätzlich lohnt es sich, insbesondere wenn man Sci-Fi mag, das erste Elite mochte oder allgemein entschleunigtes Gameplay sucht.
Die Entwickler kümmern sich um das Spiel und haben es bereits durch viele Updates merklich verbessert.

Kleiner Tipp: Man kann es auch direkt beim Entwickler selber kaufen, so erspart man sich Steam: 
https://www.frontierstore.net/games/elite-dangerous-cat/elite-dangerous.html
Auch dort gibt es zur Zeit 67% Rabatt! Spieler dieser Version und der von Steam können zusammen spielen, also warum nicht den Entwickler direkt unterstützen...  
(Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Dort gibt es auch das original Elite für umsonst!  )


----------



## archwizard80 (26. November 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Toll, dass man in der Schweiz so einiges nicht kaufen kann wegen der Umstellung auf Schweizer Franken.
> Macht aber nichts, meine Pile of Shame ist ohnehin zu gross.



Gibts da irgendeine Lösung für? Die Preiserhöhung ist ja mal richtig heftig. Theoretisch könnte ich mir einen Zweitaccount mit deutscher Adresse machen und mir dann jeweils die Sachen auf den ersten Account schenken....
Oder kann man Steam Codes auch woanders kaufen?


----------



## Batze (27. November 2015)

archwizard80 schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendeine Lösung für? Die Preiserhöhung ist ja mal richtig heftig. Theoretisch könnte ich mir einen Zweitaccount mit deutscher Adresse machen und mir dann jeweils die Sachen auf den ersten Account schenken....
> Oder kann man Steam Codes auch woanders kaufen?



Allgemeine Steam Keys kannst du natürlich auch woanders erwerben, in diversen Keyshops eben.

Die Hauseigenen Angebote kannst du nur bei Steam selbst kaufen.
Das wäre ja sonst so, als wenn man Media Blöd Angebote bei Karstadt bekommen könnte.


----------



## McDrake (27. November 2015)

archwizard80 schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendeine Lösung für? Die Preiserhöhung ist ja mal richtig heftig. Theoretisch könnte ich mir einen Zweitaccount mit deutscher Adresse machen und mir dann jeweils die Sachen auf den ersten Account schenken....
> Oder kann man Steam Codes auch woanders kaufen?



Die Preiserhöhung ist grade bei Sales nicht wirklich vorhanden wie ich festgestellt habe:

Es gibt auch Games, welche günstiger sind.
Zum Beispiel Europa Universalis IV
9.99€ zu 9.50 CHF

Oder das Valve Complete Pack
23.24€ zu 22.75CHF(14% günstiger als in €!)

Manchmal ists 0.5CHF auf die eine Seite, dann wieder auf die andere.

Bei neuen Games muss man hingegen wirklich aufpassen.

Dass einige Games keinen Preis haben, ist allerdings wirklich schlampig. 
Bevor man sowas startet, hätte das sehr weit oben auf der Checkliste stehen müssen.


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2015)

Sehr viele Preise sind leicht gesunken. Die von Bethesda halt extrem gestiegen, wie mir aufgefallen ist. Bei Reddit hat jemand eine (nicht umfassende) Liste gemacht und verglichen, im Durchschnitt war der Preis etwas tiefer. 
Dann vergleiche ich eben die Preise, das tu ich sowieso. Auf GMG bezahlt man beispielsweise nach wie vor in US$.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wer gerne mit dicken Brummis fährt sollte mal ein Auge auf Euro Truck Simulator 2 werfen. Kann man nur empfehlen.



Euro Truck 2 muss ich mir auch noch holen, spiel das manchmal bei nem Kumpel, wenn ich dort zu Besuch bin, ist ein recht cooles Spiel


----------



## Batze (27. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Euro Truck 2 muss ich mir auch noch holen, spiel das manchmal bei nem Kumpel, wenn ich dort zu Besuch bin, ist ein recht cooles Spiel


Ich warte ja immer noch das daß Spiel einen echten offiziellen Multiplayer bekommt, eventuell noch mit Live Angebot und Nachfrage der jeweiligen Aufträge. Da könnte man so viel machen.
Das wäre der Wahnsinn. Hunderttausend auf der Autobahn, Geilometer.
Es gibt zwar als Fanprojekt einen MP, aber der ist nicht so pralle.

Aber auch wenn nicht, das Spiel ist Klasse.


----------



## Synthrey (27. November 2015)

hey,

kann mir jemand ein Feedback über Ark geben?


----------



## Spassbremse (27. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Euro Truck 2 muss ich mir auch noch holen, spiel das manchmal bei nem Kumpel, wenn ich dort zu Besuch bin, ist ein recht cooles Spiel



Mach das. Ist mein persönliches Meditationsspiel schlechthin. Ab hinter'n Lenker, schönen Countrysender anwerfen und einmal quer durch Europa touren.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. November 2015)

Für Euro Truck Simulator 2 habe ich mir dann auch endlich mal die Cabin Accessoires gegönnt.


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2015)

vorallem würde ich mir bei ETS2 auch die Straßenerweiterungen holen und vielleicht am besten noch das Highpower Pack
aber ist auch Krass was ich da schon an DLCs gekauft habe, vorallem weil man da merkt dass das Spiel besser wird, bei irgendso nem Gammelshooter merkt man davon nix


----------



## sba (27. November 2015)

Das mit den fehlenden Preisen in der Schweiz habe ich an Steam gemeldet.
Der dortige Support hat sich gemeldet hat angegeben, dass es ein bekanntes Problem ist und sie eine Lösung suchen.
Blöd ist nur wenn das Problem erst nach dem Sale behoben wird.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Gibts auf Steam Strategiespiele die man mit Command and Conquer vergleichen kann die empfehlenswert wären ? Ich weiß das ist n ziemlich totes Genre. Aber vielleicht gibts ja Geheimtipps die günstig zu haben sind derzeit. Ich hätt echt mal wieder Bock auf diese Art Strategiespiel.



Wenn du mir versprichst nicht wie ein Pophet abzugehen, wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann solltest du dir Grey Goo ansehen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Edit: Aktuell im Sale für 18,39, Kann man vertreten. Wenn du es irgendwo für unter 10 Euro bekommen kannst - zuschlagen. Alles zwischen 10 und 15 Euro finde ich ok, aber nicht um es in deiner Bibliothek auf Halde zu legen. Dann lieber noch etwas warten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. November 2015)

sba schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur wenn das Problem erst nach dem Sale behoben wird.



Leise rieselt der Sale?
... die nächste Steam-Aktion lässt bestimmt nicht lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. November 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Leise rieselt der Sale?
> ... die nächste Steam-Aktion lässt bestimmt nicht lange auf sich warten.



Aber wie überstehen wir die knappen vier Wochen bis Weihnachten? WIE?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Aber wie überstehen wir die knappen vier Wochen bis Weihnachten? WIE?



Ein übertriebener Konsum von Glühwein sollten einen über diese Sorgen hinweg trösten.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Aber wie überstehen wir die knappen vier Wochen bis Weihnachten? WIE?



Ist doch ganz leicht, erstmal den Pile of Shame abarbeiten.


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Aber wie überstehen wir die knappen vier Wochen bis Weihnachten? WIE?


Also Ich hab heute meinen Steam Controller endlich bekommen. Mit der Eingewöhnung hab Ich bestimmt gut zu tun bis zum nächsten Sale .


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz leicht, erstmal den Pile of Shame abarbeiten.



Kann nicht, Fallout.


----------



## Frullo (28. November 2015)

Habe mir Subnautica zugelegt und bereits 8 Stunden investiert - sehr schönes Game und Survival mal etwas anders (zumindest für mich).


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich keinen Sale bei Steam der zum Monatsanfang startet. So wars gemeint.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage: Gibts auf Steam Strategiespiele die man mit Command and Conquer vergleichen kann die empfehlenswert wären ? Ich weiß das ist n ziemlich totes Genre. Aber vielleicht gibts ja Geheimtipps die günstig zu haben sind derzeit. Ich hätt echt mal wieder Bock auf diese Art Strategiespiel.



Earth 2140/2150 mit Addons.


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Gibts auf Steam Strategiespiele die man mit Command and Conquer vergleichen kann die empfehlenswert wären ? Ich weiß das ist n ziemlich totes Genre. Aber vielleicht gibts ja Geheimtipps die günstig zu haben sind derzeit. Ich hätt echt mal wieder Bock auf diese Art Strategiespiel.


Hier, umsonst:*** 2 - Online (browser verion)[/url]


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Gibts auf Steam Strategiespiele die man mit Command and Conquer vergleichen kann die empfehlenswert wären ? Ich weiß das ist n ziemlich totes Genre. Aber vielleicht gibts ja Geheimtipps die günstig zu haben sind derzeit. Ich hätt echt mal wieder Bock auf diese Art Strategiespiel.



Company of Heroes Reihe haste ?


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Company of Heroes Reihe haste ?


Natürlich hab Ich die schon. Ich werd mir mal Grey goo anschauen. Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. November 2015)

Zombi hatte zu Anfang des Sales keinen Preisnachlass, während jetzt ein Rabatt von 40% (zeitlich begrenzt) vergeben wird. Seltsam.


----------

